# Life Jacket - so cute



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I had to write and tell everyone about the cutest thing I just got for Teddy...I am heading to Florida on Friday for 12 days of great times...my little brother is getting married so we are heading down. My brother is docking his boat at the hotel I am staying so I will have use of it while I am down...so I have been worrying about how to keep Teddy safe.

I don't have to worry anymore...I found him the cutest life vest...he looks so cute in it....I love it. I will be able to attach him to the boat so that he cannot fall out...but have the added bonus if something does happen that he will float. My daughter has a digital camera so I will try and take a picture of him and post later tonight. 

Anyone else have any helpful hints or stories about the water and their babies. 

Susan


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh please do, I think he would look really cute in it


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I bought Sir N a life jacket a couple of years ago because I thought that living on an island meant easy access to the beach and the ocean. Unfortunately, where we lived, it was all cliffs, so he never had the chance to wear it. I think we still have it...based on the fact that he looked cute in it and it was too expensive to just throw away.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh I would love to see a picture! Especially with him wearing it enjoying the good life on a boat.
Quincymom


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

great!!! can't wait to see pics.

more importantly, have a great time!! what part of the state are you going to??


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

We will be staying in Jensen Beach...which is about 1.5 hours from Fort Lauderdale...or 1 hour from West Palm.

Can't wait....the picture is coming..my daughter is out tonight so when she is here...I will take one.


Susan


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

awesome! you'll be about an hour from me - thats near where my grandpa lives







have a great time


----------

